# Very Cool Elgin Tribute Bike



## BrentP (Mar 23, 2011)

I just picked up this beauty for rambling around the neighborhood.  Although it's not a classic, I think it's a cool tribute to that time.  It's one of a limited run (#94 of 160) built to commemorate the 2007 50th anniversary of what is probably Canada's greatest bike shop (Bow Cycle in Calgary, est. 1957).  A number of these were donated to various charities to auction off or sell to support their cause and I just got my hands on a brand new one through one of the charities.

The bike itself is inspired by early 30's Elgin designs.  To my eye, it most closely resembles the Falcon/Black Hawk, but with the straight down-tube of the Oriole instead of the S-bend of the Falcon/Blackhawk.  It's complete with a locking tool box (or in my case, a wine box) and very cool faux wood rims and a classic distressed leather Brooks saddle.

And yes, my girlfriend has named it.  It is now known as "Bobby Bullet"


----------



## OldRider (Mar 23, 2011)

That, my friend, is a beautiful bike! I love that saddle


----------



## MartyW (Mar 23, 2011)

Great looking bike!


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 23, 2011)

VERY cool. I want one!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 24, 2011)

Here is Ellsworth Tribute Bike to the Elgin Twinbar -- they call it "the Ride"


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 24, 2011)

Ellsworth for those who don't know are high end manufacturer of mostly mountain bikes -- great looking bike with a large price tag --


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 24, 2011)

I've always liked Ellsworths, drool-worthy stuff.


----------



## chitown (Mar 25, 2011)

An Ellsworth with the Turner 4-Bar suspension is a bike I'd love to own one day. 

The twinbar tribute is sweet. Love the carbon fenders and looks like chainguard is carbon too.


----------



## BrentP (May 19, 2011)

This is so cool, I had to post a pic.  

I grew up in Marin County California in the 60's, and used to ride my single speed '66 Sears Spaceliner all over the place on the fire roads in Marin long before the invention of the mountain bike on those same fire roads by guys like Gary Fisher.  Anyway, I had a little plate with my name on it hanging from the back of the seat, designed to look like the license plate of a car.  We moved to Canada and I thought the plate was lost long ago, but I found it last week when cleaning out my mother's house in preparation for her moving out of the home she's been in for close to 40 years.  

Finding something like that, that brought back memories of the fun times I had growing up, almost brought a tear to my eye, and I immediately cleaned it up and put it on the seat of 'Bobby Bullet'.  It's the PERFECT accessory.


----------

